# Just bought this for the upcoming steelhead season



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

I just bought a magnetic rod holder for the car off of amazon. I got sick and tired of always having to break the rods down when moving from spot to spot. This should hopefully do the trick. It can hold up to 4 rods and is rated to 70 mph. They seem to hold pretty well, they didn't budge when I tugged on them. I do have visions of rods bouncing down the highway, maybe I can use phil's rod for a highway test


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh he's got jokes! Hopefully one day you won't "accidentally" forget to tie them in


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I bought a station wagon just so I could fit my rods in it. Still last year I rolled up my window twice on my rod tip. I got lucky both times. If I saw a car drive by me on the highway with rods on the outside I'd give them the thumbs up. Just remember not to park somewhere and leave them. It seems like there are a lot of meth-heads and junkies that hang out right where fishermen like us park are cars to go fishing.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Or he can just throw them in the back of my truck,,, lol


----------



## short rod (Sep 9, 2011)

I have to ask....Are you able to tune in any additional radio stations now?


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

short rod said:


> I have to ask....Are you able to tune in any additional radio stations now?


I will keep you posted if I can pick up any FL radio stations lol



Golden1 said:


> Or he can just throw them in the back of my truck,,, lol


Looking forward to fishing with you again Don. My hooks are sharpened 



Steelaholic said:


> I bought a station wagon just so I could fit my rods in it. Still last year I rolled up my window twice on my rod tip. I got lucky both times. If I saw a car drive by me on the highway with rods on the outside I'd give them the thumbs up. Just remember not to park somewhere and leave them. It seems like there are a lot of meth-heads and junkies that hang out right where fishermen like us park are cars to go fishing.


Yeah, some areas are not the greatest. I plan on taking them off whwnever I park.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

If it does not work ,,then what???? I just broke a rod getting it out of the house, in a hurry shut the front door on the tip .had my hands full and did not want to make two trips to the truck,,,


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

I would take the time to break them down rather than expose them to road grime, salt spray/dust, etc


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

reo said:


> I would take the time to break them down rather than expose them to road grime, salt spray/dust, etc


+1 totally agree, that and IMHO it looks pretty dumb


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a slick idea, but I'd certainly put reel covers on. Also only use them for going from spot to spot and thats about it. However, I own a pick-up and have no need for this...you small car drivers, this is neat.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Thats a slick idea, but I'd certainly put reel covers on. Also only use them for going from spot to spot and thats about it. However, I own a pick-up and have no need for this...you small car drivers, this is neat.


Yeah, I mostly got them for moving spot to spot. I do have reel covers I can put on. I have very limited car space and I don't have rear folding seats. Steelhead rods are long and flimsy, which is a bad combo when limited space is involved. I have to rig the broken down rods diagonal in some way and it is still an akward fit usually with the tip bent some way or a lot of the weight on the tip. I have already broken one rod transporting it in my car. This is the best solution I could come up with for my situation. If it looks dumb, then so be it. If my rods come flying off on the road, then so be it. I will have learned a lesson. I will probably put a couple of my older rods I don't use on it and test in on the highway to get an idea of how well the holders do or don't hold. I will obviously not use them during bad weather. Common sense is always your friend.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

the 70 mph limit would concern me : )...other than that its a good idea...my CP rod is 15'6...what is max rod length?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> the 70 mph limit would concern me : )...other than that its a good idea...my CP rod is 15'6...what is max rod length?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It does not say what the max length rod is. It would be interesting to see your rod on there though. With a rod that long, you might have to buy an 80's cadillac fleetwood that has the hood that is about 20 ft long lol. I'd be more than willing to let you try to see if it would work for you.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't do it Justin...he will just drive away with your rod, I've seen him do it before!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Neat.

I ought to put some PVC tubes on my Jeep's front bumper. I could go east coast surf styling.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL guys.....i drove home with 6 of my bass rods in the vertical rod holders and when I got home all the lines were snapped at the tip and 3 of my lures were gone..lesson learned lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

